
Uber for planes isn't happening - fearfulsymmetry
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2015/12/21/uber-for-planes-sharing-economy-startup-denied-by-court-faa/
======
spectre256
I hate to say it, but as a pilot myself, I'm glad the FAA is doing this.
Unregulated ride sharing in general aviation is not a good idea. There's just
too many ways expectations can be mismanaged or things can go wrong.

